# Pride of Bilbao retires september 2010!



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

Had a look to see if anyone else talking
about Spain being cut off during half of 
Winter now that P&O are retiring their 
Pride of Bilbao on 21 September. :roll: 

We'll have to go via France (another 
700 mile journey) for our Winter stop-over
mid December this year. We'll be able to 
get back via Brittany Ferries from Santander to
Portsmouth in following March but unfortunately
B.F. do not run between mid November and mid
March so there is a big gap now for anyone 
wanting to get their motorhomes away for 
Winter


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rosie,

Won't that make it cheaper for you then ??


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Didn't I see on the local TV that Britanny F are increasing their sailings from Pompey to Santander to get the business that P&O are deserting?


----------



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope.

Unless you mean we should spend yet another frozen
winter at home? 

It's actually cheaper when you count toll roads, sites, extra wear and tear re driving mileage (both on M.H. and driver) plus diesel prices going via France.

Hey ho, at least we know all the winter stop off places through France having done it about ten times. Only discovered Bilbao route last year - typical!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Didn't I see on the local TV that Britanny F are increasing their sailings from Pompey to Santander to get the business that P&O are deserting?


Just checked BF website and nothing listed to Santander from mid November at the moment.........

Dave


----------



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Didn't I see on the local TV that Britanny F are increasing their sailings from Pompey to Santander to get the business that P&O are deserting?


Have thanked you - but will do so again, here 
We'll keep our eyes peeled. Makes sense to us.
Mind you think it was mainly because B.F. started
to come into Pompey as well as Plymouth that the 
problems began in the first place.

Still - that's competition for you.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rosie,

Surely not, unless you have a very thirsty MH

Spain only 800 miles from Dover, approx 2 tanks diesel, tolls if you go down the centre can be as little as €35, camping 2 nights €40 max.

Can take as long as you want to preserve the wear and tear on driver, can be a real relax to be honest.

Steve


----------



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

Seems I'm not replying correctly here as I've been told off - very nicely - by webmaster - for sending in some info about
"N112 Cap d'Agde - Sete road" - without a heading - or was it
the other way round. Gawd I *hate* end of tax and vat year :x 

Well Steco1958 - guess I'm just thinking about poor ole hubs doing
most of the driving (although I have been known to pass french lorries at 80 m.p.h.) with neither of us being 'spring chickens' and the possible bad weather at that time of year. Having to go 400 miles in one go because a certain 'field' that you know of is heaped up with snow ain't no fun at all :wink: 

Erm - yes - down the middle!?! How many others are there who
get a wee bit fraught thinking about driving round Paris?

Maybe this last bit should be started as a new thread?

Kind regards


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking at Brittany Ferries website NO sailings go anywhere after mid November. The reason being that the winter timetable starts around that time.
If I remember correctly last winter they closed the Plymouth-Santander route and just ran the Portsmouth-Santander crossing.
So I suspect the same will happen this year.


----------



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi bradleypark and thanks for the info

Think what is best to do is send them an email
asking whether they intend doing a 'winter run' :wink: 

Kind regards
Rosie66


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*POSL*

I knew the lease was due up, but I though they would replace the ship!

Seem BF will have a license to print more money!

TM


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

That will please the wife I have always wanted to boat down to Spain now I will have to continue the long haul by road oh what the hell like the Bilbao i'm retired

Swallow


----------



## rosie66 (Mar 21, 2008)

UPDATE! Which should please you Swallow 

Emailed B.F. about all this and received the following reply.

"In recent years we have run crossings to Santander up to and including the second week in December, reintroducing the service in mid February. Our schedules for late 2010/2011 will not be finalised until the summer as we monitor the success of our increased sailings to Santander but, at this stage, I would imagine these services will continue from Portsmouth and/or Plymouth." 

Right. That's it. Keep an eye on their site then 

Many thanks to all of you for your input.

Kind regards

Rosie66


----------

